# My Knott's Scary Farm doll inspired costume!



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome! I like how you mis-matched garments - must have worked beautifully with a Doll Factory inspired performance! I finally got to go back to the Haunt (its been 6 years since I went ) and saw the maze in its glory, though sadly I didn't see the doll girl(s) who always seems to be featured in any footage of the event.


----------

